# Crystal Palace Library Benefit Gig - 22 November



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2012)

(This posting has been okayed by Mrs M)

I know that we have several posters who live in the Crystal Palace area, and I am sure you know that the wonderful library is under threat. I therefore thought some of you might be interested in this event. 

"A sensational music line up is going to rock the library in a spectacular Thanksgiving Day benefit gig for the library on 22nd November. The Love Birds, The Indestructible Mr Herb Phelps, Franck Alba, Marcina Arnold, The Children, Dani Cali, Sarah Gamble, Ben Godfrey, Sir Barry, Mr Jala and more... There will only be 100 tickets for this unique experience. Get yours from the library now at only £5 (and refreshments will be served too) From 7.30pm. "

http://insidecroydon.com/2012/11/13/upper-norwood-library-benefit-gig-nov-22/


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Added: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_event/upper-norwood-library-benefit-gig-with-love-birds-more/
I've moved this to the Brixton Noticeboard as the boundary can be stretched to Norwood!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks. 

I wasn't at all sure where to put it


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Bumping just so people get to find out about this event....


----------

